# Missed twin on ultrasound, anyone?



## JessPape

Has anyone on here ever had an ultrasound and had a missed baby, show up later in another ultrasound?

I've been told i'm pregnant with one, which I believe it's one. However, my mom and her co-worker (who has had twins) claims my ultrasound is a CLEAR two babies lol... I know the spot they are talking about, it just looks, odd. 

I don't know what my HCG levels are, I don't have a clue. As my doctor (Canada) doesn't say jack all about nothing. I have switched care to a midwife on the 10th you will do another ultrasound before the end of September. Anyways heres a picture, tell me my mom is crazy lol...


My ultrasound was due to some spotting, the tech said there was no reason for spotting and everything looked good, and shrugged it off to a possible hormonal bleed... 

https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc519/JessePape/968913_10201211661286707_1383113281_n_zps9589e0f9.jpg

For the record my mom is commenting on the thing to the left. lol


----------



## JessPape

I personally suspect its a reflection


----------



## twinmummy06

Doesn't look like any twin scan I've seen. I'd say if it was twins they would have seen and said something. 
I'd go with reflection or some internal body bit lol.


----------



## marymoomin

I agree with twinmummy. They would have said something .


----------



## jogami

I have heard it happen before where one twin was hiding behind the other and was only picked up much further on in the pregnancy, but I assume its extremely rare.

Good luck with your pregnancy :D


----------



## lizziedripping

Actually hun, the structure to the left is outside your uterus and is either your bladder or some other internal body part - I'm no expert so can't interpret exactly what. Your uterus is still quite small at this stage and wouldn't take up such a large area. If it were twins they'd be much closer together. Hopefully someone more knowledgable about scans will be along to confirm........or not lol. Good luck with your pregnancy xx


----------



## _Vicky_

Hi ya - here is my scan which was 6 weeks - as you can see its a very definite twin scan with both sacs the same size - also they were in no doubt as to the fact it was twins and both had heartbeats.

I am no expert but I would say one bubba in there - congratulations xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 7.8 KB
Views: 445


----------



## HappiestMom

here is my scan at 7 weeks...obviously two and close together
 



Attached Files:







TWINS! 2013.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Eternal

Looks like one baby to me! Congrats btw!


----------



## Aimeecan

Hi,

I had ivf where they only put one embryo in. and I had an ultrasound at 5 weeks 6 days. The ultrasound tech said there was only one, but the ultrasound shows 2 white smudges. What do you think? My hcg was 17,901 at 6 weeks. What does u guys think? Could it be identical twins? Thanks.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 76


----------



## Aimeecan

Aimeecan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had ivf where they only put one embryo in. and I had an ultrasound at 5 weeks 6 days. The ultrasound tech said there was only one, but the ultrasound shows 2 white smudges. What do you think? My hcg was 17,901 at 6 weeks. What does u guys think? Could it be identical twins? Thanks.

I don't know how to rotate the picture but there is 2 barely visible smudges at opposite ends
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Tasha

I am not sure what the other smudge is, but they would be closer than that, if they were identical as they would be sharing the gestational sac and placenta eventually but right now yolk sac


----------



## marymoomin

Tasha said:


> I am not sure what the other smudge is, but they would be closer than that, if they were identical as they would be sharing the gestational sac and placenta eventually but right now yolk sac

Not necessarily. My twins had desperate sacs and placentas and are identical.


----------



## Tasha

Thanks for that mary, sorry for giving out the wrong info x


----------



## marymoomin

No it's fine, I thought the same until my twins were 9 mths old!


----------



## Tasha

Oh wow, that is amazing :D


----------



## HappiestMom

cant wait for updates!


----------



## Jess19

Very interesting! cant wait for an update! :) good luck!


----------



## SnowyFairest

N/t


----------



## BritBailey

Hey mama's I have a random question... So, I was put on Clomid by my doctor for my husbands low sperm count(I ovulate fine) For more of a chance to get pregnant. I did two rounds of 50Mg days 3-7 and had 10 STRONG positive pregnancy tests at 10 DPO. I still am not even due for my period for 4 more days... My question is, Are any of you ladies Clomid twins, and if so, when did you test positive? I have a suspicion its twins... I'm nervous!! My first appt isn't for another 8 days, and I'm about to go CRAZY!


----------



## marymoomin

My DD is a clomid baby but not my twins. I had positive 8 dpo with her. Congrats on the positive test!


----------



## AngelUK

I know one mum who was expecting triplets (they were quads but one didn't make it) on Clomid so it is very possible. I was on Gonal F injections for my OHs antibody sperm even though I too ovulated fine. I got my twins with IUI. So I suppose it is not rare. Good luck!


----------



## BabyHopes1974

I am pregnant with twins and was on clomid. It was still a big surprise though because I was only on. 50 mg!


----------

